# Conversational Pictures!



## CookieNCream (Apr 23, 2007)

I was reminded of a picture I saw on RO once...Ican't remember whose it was but it was of a bunny with Pooh and Tigger.It looked like they were having a conversation, I thought it was thecutest thing! 

Do you have any pictures of your bunny that looks like he/she is havinga conversation with someone/something else? Post! Feel free to writeout the convo!

Here's my best one of Cream &amp; my brother:







Cream: ...so that's thehistory behind Timothy hay. 
Sam: Ah...I see!
Cream: Now move over and gimme some!!


----------



## Becknutt (Apr 23, 2007)

How fun! I have always thought this picturelooked like the dog was wispering in Floppys ear. I think they areplotting against the cats, and Biscuit is sitting on the chair tryingto listen in...






"So, if you wait until they're asleep....."


----------



## Charliesangel888 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oliver talking to his best friend, Thumper


----------



## Pipp (Apr 23, 2007)

Listen to me! I know what I'm talking about! 



(I won't take credit, this one was on Craig's List! Perfect for a caption contest IMO).  



sas


----------



## Haley (Apr 23, 2007)

:nicethreadI love the captions!


----------



## Spring (Apr 23, 2007)

Poppy - "Hey you! YEAH YOU! What do you think you're doing over there!"

Pebbles - ME!? I was here FIRST!


----------



## CookieNCream (Apr 24, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> Poppy - "Hey you! YEAH YOU! What do you think you're doing over there!"
> 
> Pebbles - ME!? I was here FIRST!




:laugh:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 24, 2007)

*Now Don't Even ThinkAbout Flirting With The Boys!!!*









*Groom Me!*









*Psst ... We Can Meet In The Back Later.*


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 25, 2007)

They won't tell me what they were talking about, but I am sure it was something very conspiratorial...






___________
Nadia


----------



## Linz_1987 (Apr 27, 2007)

These were my first ever rabbits. Having a conversation with the neighbours cat.




Pepper and Dottie making conversation






And Pepper telling Dottie about the impressive hole she had dug!





And lastly Rosie and Pepper


----------



## katt (Apr 29, 2007)

herman and i. . . in a gripping conversation about the meaning of life


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2007)

This is Flower warning Sunny that she was about to sniff her tail...and I think it's also Sunny daring her, hehe!





Trixie and Flower conspiring about a way to let Trixie out so they can play together...





"Can I come up??"





"WHATDYA WANT?!"





"Please tell me you're not gonna ask me to come outta my cage AGAIN??"





"Yes, I'm purring...but it's only to make Mama happy..."





"Can I come in and play??"





"C'mon...you can't POSSIBLY think I like this...really..."





"I love you Sister..."
and she says, "I only tolerate this with you..."





"Can I have some??"





"I'll wait for you to finish" (Rare sight in our house...)





"Can I come in your cage?"
Flower says, "You do, and I'll DECK ya!"





"Whadya want?!?!"





"You love me, and you KNOW IT."


----------



## Aina (Apr 30, 2007)

Skye: Mom, whadda you doing here?
Maggie: We weren't doing anything *too* wrong.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (May 9, 2007)

He started talking when I took this picture...


----------



## maherwoman (May 9, 2007)

Please...what did he have to say?? I must know, as my girls never utter a PEEP! 

*babybunnywrigley wrote: *


> He started talking when I took this picture...


----------

